# Broken zipper tip



## CeeBee52

If the zip on your jeans / trousers breaks off while you are out, so that your pants start to fall and embarrass you, you can rescue the day. Simply thread a key ring (borrow it from your car keys or carry one for just in case) through the zip tab hole at the top, slip the ring over the button on your pants, and do the button up as usual. The pressure on the zip will hold it in place until you get home and it can't be seen.


----------



## RT

Duct tape comes in all sorts of patterns and colors...

(also holds the universe together, so I'm told)


----------



## CeeBee52

True but it's not always sticky enough (depending on your weight) and can't be reused


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> *Duct tape* comes in all sorts of patterns and colors...
> 
> (also holds the universe together, so I'm told)


Yep "The Red Green Show"


----------



## RT

Gorilla tape in pretty darn goo too!


----------

